# Do Kuhli loaches eat Malaysian Trumpet Snails?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I think these fish look kind of cool but I have snail and don't really want them gone. I read that it's rare that they eat snail. Is this true?


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

I am certain that Kuhli Loach is one of the few loach species that won't eat snails.


----------

